# New 'Car' Protection Detail - Candy White VW Amarok with Auto Finesse Desire



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This is very possibly a DW first - a Volkswagen Amarok!

This particular vehicle is finished in the lovely Candy White colour, and is only a couple of weeks old. I'd been speaking to its owner, Dave of BVR Automotive, for a few weeks about getting up to his place in Stoke, to make sure his Amarok is protected properly as early as possible in its life and that it will be easy for him to clean and maintain.

I arrived bright and early this morning at 8:30...


DSC02113 by RussZS, on Flickr

The Amarok itself was pretty clean and wearing its 18" Winter Wheels:


DSC02112 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02108 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02111 by RussZS, on Flickr

Not too bad, but they point of the day was protection, and to remove any contamination from the paint.

As ever, wheels first. Initially given a rinse with my pressure washer:


DSC02115 by RussZS, on Flickr

Surfex HD used on wheels, tyres and arches:


DSC02116 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02117 by RussZS, on Flickr

Agitated with various brushes:


DSC02118 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02119 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02120 by RussZS, on Flickr

and rinsed...

A few tar spots and iron/brake dust remained - these were to be dealt with later in the day...


DSC02121 by RussZS, on Flickr

The Amarok was then snow foamed with Zaino Z7:


DSC02125 by RussZS, on Flickr

Panel gaps, petrol cap, shuts and sills were agitated with Swissvax Detail Brush. The Rok was then rinsed, and hand washed with Auto Finesse Lather and CQuartz Mitt:


DSC02126 by RussZS, on Flickr

Unfortunately I'm not 7' tall, so this was used to access the roof throughout the detail:


DSC02127 by RussZS, on Flickr

After washing and rinsing, it was time to address the very evident fallout and tar present on the Candy White paintwork:


DSC02128 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02130 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02133 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02134 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tar next with Tardis...


DSC02137 by RussZS, on Flickr

The rear of the vehicle was opened up properly to ensure all areas were thoroughly cleaned:


DSC02141 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next, the paintwork was cleaned with Auto Finesse Rejuvenate, 3M Yellow Waffle Pad and CYC DAS6 Pro DA Polisher.

This was followed up with Auto Finesse Desire on the paintwork, along with Auto Finesse Crystal on the Glass and Finale as a final wipedown...


DSC02145 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02219 by RussZS, on Flickr

I also cleaned and protected the OEM wheels, which will be going on in March, after Winter passes:


DSC02202 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02203 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02205 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02206 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02207 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels were protected with Auto Finesse Mint Rims:


DSC02214 by RussZS, on Flickr

Curing:


DSC02215 by RussZS, on Flickr

Removed and beading... not bad for a wheel wax!!


DSC02218 by RussZS, on Flickr

Now before the afters, I couldn't help but get a pic of my dirty Golf in...


DSC02186 by RussZS, on Flickr

A quick one of the Amarok's interior..


DSC02154 by RussZS, on Flickr

and now the Afters...


DSC02149 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02150 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02157 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02166 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02172 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02173 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02174 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02176 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02177 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02180 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02190 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02193 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02197 by RussZS, on Flickr

Oh and a quick one of Desire doing its thing...


DSC02210 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks to Dave for his superb hospitality and the amazing kebab! I'm looking forward to seeing the Amarok again in March when it's getting some GTechniq love. I'm also lucky enough to be resurrecting some life into Dave's Mrs's Octavia vRS very soon!

Thanks for reading!


DSC02201 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ - Midlands Car Care


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks tremendous Russ! Great work as always!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> Looks tremendous Russ! Great work as always!


Thanks Jon, I do wonder if people want to read 'simple' protections such as these, but it's good to see how Desire is looking I guess.

Cheers,
Russ.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice Russ, do you not find the 3M pad a bit soft for the DA?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SimonBash said:


> Nice Russ, do you not find the 3M pad a bit soft for the DA?


I'm not looking for it to cut though buddy, just easier way of working Rejuvenate into the paint. Works well IMO!


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Good job Russ as always

How many hours did it take ?

Out and ins as well ?

Kind Regards
J555


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Jakub555 said:


> Good job Russ as always
> 
> How many hours did it take ?
> 
> ...


Thanks Jacob 

Just the outside on this one. Total time was about 6 hours.

Russ.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking reflections Russ, dont think i`v ever seen one of these on the roads it looks proper chunky lol


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Jacob
> 
> Just the outside on this one. Total time was about 6 hours.
> 
> Russ.


woooow
only 6hours !? for this size,,,IMO very very quick

:thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

good work russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I hear that a lot from my 'wheel specialist' :lol:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Jon, *I do wonder if people want to read 'simple' protections such as these*, but it's good to see how Desire is looking I guess.
> 
> Cheers,
> Russ.


It's always good to read a well documented write-up with lots of pics :thumb:
Looks good, nice work :wave:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats lovely, the interior looks very lush and desirable.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I hear that a lot from my 'wheel specialist' :lol:


I used to have one of them too....after I trained and promoted her to wheel and interior technician, she left  ..... 

:lol:

Foamed with Z7 though!?!?!? that's a new one... through the "normal" foam lance!?!?!? 

Beast looks good though, never seen one before to be honest, but good work as usual!

:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Looking ace russ.


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

stunning work and great report, as ever. 
happy christmas Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

toni said:


> It's always good to read a well documented write-up with lots of pics :thumb:
> Looks good, nice work :wave:


Thanks, I'll keep posting them then 



Trip tdi said:


> Thats lovely, the interior looks very lush and desirable.


Thanks as ever Trip 



The Cueball said:


> I used to have one of them too....after I trained and promoted her to wheel and interior technician, she left  .....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Yeah, was already in the lance, so I used what I had left. It cleans REALLY well actually, not a bad foam - bit pricey though lol!



ryanuk said:


> Looking ace russ.


Cheers Ryan! 



sargent said:


> stunning work and great report, as ever.
> happy christmas Russ


Thanks Tim - you too mate


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Cracking work as always, BTW that is one big beast.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

God Russ how many hours and days a week are you working. I think you have single handed hijacked taken over DW :thumb: Stunning work mate.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

chillly said:


> God Russ how many hours and days a week are you working. I think you have single handed hijacked taken over DW :thumb: Stunning work mate.


I only do this part time lol! :lol:

Thanks all


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

:lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice job again Russ, Desire looks awesome on that white:thumb: Gosh you keep busy , where do you find time to do your crimbo shopping:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bigslippy said:


> Nice job again Russ, Desire looks awesome on that white:thumb: Gosh you keep busy , where do you find time to do your crimbo shopping:lol:


It took 10 minutes lol! 2 shops next to each other!! :lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

RussZS said:


> It took 10 minutes lol! 2 shops next to each other!! :lol:


Quality , shoe shop next door to handbag shop:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lol I can't say - she may be reading


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

looking good mate :thumb:

any reason you post in the showroom not the studio?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Pride & Performance said:


> looking good mate :thumb:
> 
> any reason you post in the showroom not the studio?


Thanks 

I only put corrections and stuff in there really, not protections and enhancements.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

That is stunning, I love the interior, great work mate.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Thanks
> 
> I only put corrections and stuff in there really, not protections and enhancements.


good idea mate :thumb:

i find it gets busyer in here than the studio too!

i put an enzo in the studio and get little interest and hannah puts her 206 in here and gets 10,000 views, :doublesho

what the hell is that all about :lol:

anyway i'm getting side tracked and rambling,

top work again mate, keep them coming,


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I tell you what that's about... "Hannah"

I personally think the Studio should be about extreme turnarounds or heavy correction. A showcase of someone's work, like the Orange Peel Removal on my Golf. This is a simple protection, but the owners like to have a thread, and I like to have one to reference for every car I do


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice. The paint looks warm, wet and deep. Good job.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> *I tell you what that's about... "Hannah"
> *
> I personally think the Studio should be about extreme turnarounds or heavy correction. A showcase of someone's work, like the Orange Peel Removal on my Golf. This is a simple protection, but the owners like to have a thread, and I like to have one to reference for every car I do


haha good point,

i tried setting her up in business doing simple mobile mini valets etc at offices and garages etc, i said she would make a fortune as the lads would have her in to do the job just cos she is blonde and she would get good customers too as she knows how to clean a car propper,

but she decided to work in a nursery instead :wall:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I am doing the same thing next year to support another business... she will do well I think!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great job...... Love that new VW ....


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome! 

The interior is far too lush for a pickup.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work Russ, wouldnt mind trying this desire out... Oh wait haha


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

great write up, what's there not to like? a dirty car gets some detailed cleaning :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks stunning mate:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

David Proctor said:


> Great job...... Love that new VW ....





Gaz W said:


> Awesome!
> 
> The interior is far too lush for a pickup.





Scrim-1- said:


> Great work Russ, wouldnt mind trying this desire out... Oh wait haha





alfajim said:


> great write up, what's there not to like? a dirty car gets some detailed cleaning :thumb:





Mad Ad said:


> Looks stunning mate:thumb:


Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

That is one big beast, cool as hell though.
Excellent work as always pal, the desire looks brilliant on the white.
Cquartz mitt? I got one of these a couple weeks ago not used it though. Any good?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very good mate!! It's all I use now


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

I really enjoy your write ups, Russ. Awesome job. Those VW trucks are beasts - not cheap though! :thumb:


----------



## Will ST (May 27, 2007)

Excellent work there Russ.

Dave is the only person I trust working on my Passat. Even though I am posted the other end of the country I will still save the big jobs for when I am on leave and he is always on the end of the email for advice.

Will


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Brummie_Nige said:


> I really enjoy your write ups, Russ. Awesome job. Those VW trucks are beasts - not cheap though! :thumb:


£25k pkus VAT for this one!! :doublesho



Will ST said:


> Excellent work there Russ.
> 
> Dave is the only person I trust working on my Passat. Even though I am posted the other end of the country I will still save the big jobs for when I am on leave and he is always on the end of the email for advice.
> 
> Will


I can see why Will. He's a top man. He's doing some bits on my Golf for me soon...


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Love the work and the car, but the way ever photo is at an angle is damn anoying


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Franzpan said:


> Love the work and the car, but the way ever photo is at an angle is damn anoying


Noted and thank you for the honest feedback.

Russ.


----------



## Will ST (May 27, 2007)

I'm sure he won't let you down.

I tend to be very picky being a tradesman myself, anyone who is comfortable doing a cambelt change and associated bits in front of you whilst explaining everything to you ticks all the right boxes for me.

Oh and no I'm not on commission


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I can tell from talking to him that I can trust him totally


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Jon, I do wonder if people want to read 'simple' protections such as these, but it's good to see how Desire is looking I guess.
> 
> Cheers,
> Russ.


Yes Russ I do. It helps re-inforce the right techniques that amateurs and weekend warriors like me should use! Also, if people like yourself are showcasing certain products (Auto Finesse range in your case) it is like reading a great review of the product!

In fact i think it was down to one of your reviews that i bought Imperial Wheel Cleaner and Revive trim dressing!

Will be buying Mint Rims early next year to have a try of it too!

Enjoy your Xmas Russ! Jon


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Yes Russ I do. It helps re-inforce the right techniques that amateurs and weekend warriors like me should use! Also, if people like yourself are showcasing certain products (Auto Finesse range in your case) it is like reading a great review of the product!
> 
> In fact i think it was down to one of your reviews that i bought Imperial Wheel Cleaner and Revive trim dressing!
> 
> ...


Totally agree. I'll be buying some Auto Finesse products in the new year on the basis of your posts, Russ.

:thumb:


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent work mate very nice reflections on white, interior looks very luxurious for a ute!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> Yes Russ I do. It helps re-inforce the right techniques that amateurs and weekend warriors like me should use! Also, if people like yourself are showcasing certain products (Auto Finesse range in your case) it is like reading a great review of the product!
> 
> In fact i think it was down to one of your reviews that i bought Imperial Wheel Cleaner and Revive trim dressing!
> 
> ...





Brummie_Nige said:


> Totally agree. I'll be buying some Auto Finesse products in the new year on the basis of your posts, Russ.
> 
> :thumb:





Dan_S said:


> Excellent work mate very nice reflections on white, interior looks very luxurious for a ute!





tonyy said:


> Great job..





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate.


Thanks all - have a great Xmas 

Russ.


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Nice job Russ. You have made a fair dent in the Desire already :thumb:


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

That's a cool VW! 

I can see where you got the inspiration for our logo as well!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks - it was actually this place...

http://www.thetown-house.com/


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

Blimey they're all close! Clean and simple works well.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Very nice Russ


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Great work the desire looks great on White...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one fella, a big ol beast, some nice TLC :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Further Detail here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256698


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice results Russ!

Is this the first or second detail on this car? I was going to ask why you chose wax over a coating, but I see it's got Opti-coat on it now!

There's a crap load of these getting around here where I live in Australia (4x4 capital o the world! ), the only thing bad about them is the tiny 2L 4cyl diesel. The interior is very nice in the top of the line model, a big step up from the Hiluxs, Tritons, and Navaras!


----------

